#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

## SA_FETY

Dear Professionals,



Pls share the CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper.See More: Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

----------


## SA_FETY

friend pls

----------


## miltonemm

Hi SA_FETY, if you get the information don't forget to share

Thank you and good luck!!

----------


## oscarino

Please send me yuour e-mail  at oscarin43@live.com.mx  and send you the guide, i dont upload at any server, if you recipes it please you upload for all. tks.

----------


## JZMHM

could you please share me a copy to jzmhm123456@yahoo.com.cn? 
Thanks.

----------


## alberto.cavallini

Can you send me a copy to alberto.cavallini@gmail.com

----------


## thugpandit

Can you please send me a copy to ilovedewdrops@yahoo.com.

Many thanks.

----------


## duridx

please send it to me also duridx@gmail.com

much appreciated

 Thanks

----------


## thugpandit

please email me at virusblackforest@yahoo.com.

Thanks.

----------


## SA_FETY

> Please send me yuour e-mail  at oscarin43@live.com.mx  and send you the guide, i dont upload at any server, if you recipes it please you upload for all. tks.



Friend so far i have not received your mail... pls send it to rnavinkumar87@gmail.com

----------


## sanjay70

Also I too not received any mail?

Sanjay70

----------


## thugpandit

Please send me the copy at virusblackforest@yahoo.com.

Thanks.

----------


## ssbijeeshttp

Please send me the guide at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

----------


## SA_FETY

> Please send me yuour e-mail  at oscarin43@live.com.mx  and send you the guide, i dont upload at any server, if you recipes it please you upload for all. tks.



Unfortunately our friend so far not sent any materials to any of us... thier is no point in simply posting e-mail id's on this topic.... if one of us got the materials pls post it on (ifile.it) ... so that all can share the materials....

----------


## equate123

Members who receive the mail can upload or forward to megapriya06@gmail.com

----------


## oscarino

I send it at Sa_fety ( rnavinkumar87@gmail.com).
please Sa_fety upload for all.

----------


## SA_FETY

> I send it at Sa_fety ( rnavinkumar87@gmail.com).
> please Sa_fety upload for all.



Friend... so far i have not received any mails from you... can u pls mail it once again....

----------


## SA_FETY

yes boss i received the material.....i will upload to all .....

----------


## sanjay70

please upload

----------


## f81aa

SA_FETY:

Last August 11 you let Forum members know that Oscarino had sent you, as he promised, all the information related to the CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study and question paper. Please upload as you said you would.

We are waiting for you.

Regards

----------


## SA_FETY

> SA_FETY:
> 
> Last August 11 you let Forum members know that Oscarino had sent you, as he promised, all the information related to the CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study and question paper. Please upload as you said you would.
> 
> We are waiting for you.
> 
> Regards




Unfortunatley my office mail server is blocking the access of proxy servers and all other web like rapidshare, ifile.it, upload.com,,,,, i will upload it with in 2 to 3 days,......from my home.....

----------


## SA_FETY

Dear all,,


pls find the link of the bokk sent by our friend oscorino......this is the only material i received from him

http://ifile.it/jkhen15

----------


## f81aa

SA_FETY:

It was not that difficult after all. I just downloaded the file and opened it.

Everything looks OK.

Thanks to you and to Oscarino.

Regards

----------


## SA_FETY

> SA_FETY:
> 
> It was not that difficult after all. I just downloaded the file and opened it.
> 
> Everything looks OK.
> 
> Thanks to you and to Oscarino.
> 
> Regards



Dude i only uploaded it to the file sharing website..... not oscarino... its very easy to criticize a person... i knew that its not a difficult task,,,,,, so mind u r words.....

----------


## f81aa

Hi SA_FETY:

I know you uploaded the file, oscarino didn't. That was the agreement (post #4).

I like to be grateful to those who help. I thanked oscarino for sending you the file; otherwise, we would still be waiting.

I don't know what I wrote that made you think I intended to criticize you. On the contrary, I am grateful to you for:

Starting this threadProviding your email to oscarinoDoing follow-upActing swiftly after I posted my comments so forum members can now share that information; otherwise, we would still be waiting



So friend, I have no hard feelings towards you and I am looking forward to sharing information with you and other members.

RegardsSee More: Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

----------


## SA_FETY

[QUOTE=f81aa;119214][SIZE="2"]Hi SA_FETY:

I know you uploaded the file, oscarino didn't. That was the agreement (post #4).

I like to be grateful to those who help. I thanked oscarino for sending you the file; otherwise, we would still be waiting.

I don't know what I wrote that made you think I intended to criticize you. On the contrary, I am grateful to you for:

Starting this threadProviding your email to oscarinoDoing follow-upActing swiftly after I posted my comments so forum members can now share that information; otherwise, we would still be waiting

So friend, I have no hard feelings towards you and I am looking forward to sharing information with you and other members.

Regards[/SI


No issues dude,..... i am not expecting any one to thank me........

----------


## ghostforever

Somebody can help me? I need this kind of information, thx. diego.andresot@gmail.com

----------


## ahmedpak

Please send me the copy at ahmedcontrol@live.ca
Thanks.

----------


## Emilly

Hi gents,

I would really appreciate if somebody could send me a copy at 
edz123456@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## esamco

Please send me the copy at esamco_2001@hotmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

CFSE Certified Functional Safety Expert - Application Engineering - Process Study Guide 2nd Ed. 2002 ...	  3.86 MB	

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## esamco

hi I need also please sent it tom in esamco_2001@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## esamco

Am very thanks for people who upload to us 
esam

----------


## miltonemm

Thank you very much for the shared information.

Kind regards

----------


## Nabilia

CFSE Webpage Exam Sample Q and A.pdf 0.127 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CFSP Exam Sample.pdf 0.047 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nnreddy

Please send my email naren_1957@yahoo.com

Regards
NNREDDT

----------


## afarati

Hey,

can anyone please send me the CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper.
links above are not working.



regards,See More: Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

----------


## Hix

Same here, can u upload again thanks nabilia!

----------


## sergiol120

Hello, please send me material for CFSE to sergiol120@gmail.com, thanks in advance


best regards,

SL

----------


## ahsangu7l

is the CFSP book and material still available, if yes then please share the location, all previous links are expired.
regards,thanks

----------


## amshah

I too wanted........

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

I am uploading 3 documents which I think were provided by Nabilia and SA_FETY.

The download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## ccpjeff

Hi f81aa, thanks.

----------


## Neil

The deposit files Site looks very dodgy....
Is it ok to use....

----------


## madil529

please send me a copy at muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

Can you send me a copy to yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## berdem

@f81aa thx bro appreciated

----------


## thawdar

Hi everybody can you upload the CFSE/CFSP exam guide again. All the liniks are not working now.

Thannks

----------


## f81aa

Hi:



Please find CFSE Webpage Exam Sample Q And A in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards





> Hi everybody can you upload the CFSE/CFSP exam guide again. All the liniks are not working now.
> 
> Thannks



See More: Need CFSE (Certified Functional safety Expert) exam study material and question paper

----------


## thawdar

please upload again all links are not working

----------


## f81aa

Hi thawdar:

My post 49 is working; however, I understand that you are looking for something I might not have or not?

Regards





> please upload again all links are not working

----------


## naving

Hi!
Could anyone please forward to navinp.gautam@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.
Navin

----------


## naving

Hi!
Could anyone please forward to navinp.gautam@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.
Navin

----------

